# Arg....where can I find FENDER tremolo springs?!



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Or does nobody sell them? L&M sold me some Allparts substitutes that were too short...I'm looking for the black fender spring, like they ship in their strats (at least in my American Standard...)

Is this a lost cause? The part's listed on the Fender website...but does it exist in the retail space?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dan_ said:


> Or does nobody sell them? L&M sold me some Allparts substitutes that were too short...I'm looking for the black fender spring, like they ship in their strats (at least in my American Standard...)
> 
> Is this a lost cause? The part's listed on the Fender website...but does it exist in the retail space?


how come the allparts ones are too short? those are the ones ive been using-
lots of sources online for strat parts tho-
i use these-
http://www.allparts.com/store/bridge-parts-miscellaneous-bridge-parts-bp-0019-010,Product.asp
they dont work for you?


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

I was hoping to just add one more spring to the three that came from the factory...but the allparts springs (at least the ones I have) are a few winds shorter than the factory springs...wouldn't that cause some tuning stability issues?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dan_ said:


> Or does nobody sell them? L&M sold me some Allparts substitutes that were too short...I'm looking for the black fender spring, like they ship in their strats (at least in my American Standard...)
> 
> Is this a lost cause? The part's listed on the Fender website...but does it exist in the retail space?


I use two of the allparts ones L&M sold me along with the 3 black ones that came with my Strat and don't have any issues with stability. The only issue is aesthetic. I should get 3 more chrome ones sdsre


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

Just FYI everyone, when you order springs from Allparts, they come in packs of 3. When you do like I did and think you're ordering 2 springs, you end up with 6 springs. 

Add that to the fact that I never even ended up using the two I originally wanted, and I have far too many springs that I'll never use.

I'd offer to give them to you but they're apparently not the right ones anyway.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

A fellow player told me that mismatched springs in a tremolo would lead to instability.....oh well. Based on the thoughts here, I'll pop these badboys in and see how things go!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The allparts springs will work just fine.


Paul's comments are correct IMO.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dan_ said:


> A fellow player told me that mismatched springs in a tremolo would lead to instability.....oh well. Based on the thoughts here, I'll pop these badboys in and see how things go!


At worst, if you don't like what it does, you can pull them out without any hassle. But I think you'll find it'll work as you need.


----------

